# DirecTv2PC Questions



## azphi (Apr 1, 2004)

I just picked up a new laptop and installed d2pc, I can see the guide, but when I start a show it is all green with no sound.

I ran the advisor and I have two red dots. The first says that I have no screen capture protections, the second dot is next to graphics card driver. It there a simple fix for this?

I have the intel HD Graphics 3000

It seems weird, my old laptop worked great and this one is several years newer.

Please help....TIA


LouPenya


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

azphi said:


> I just picked up a new laptop and installed d2pc, I can see the guide, but when I start a show it is all green with no sound.
> 
> I ran the advisor and I have two red dots. The first says that I have no screen capture protections, the second dot is next to graphics card driver. It there a simple fix for this?
> 
> ...


Make sure your using the latest driver for your video card. Check on either the video card makers site otr on the laptop brand site under downloads for your specific model. The video card must be hdcp complaiant (most new ones are with the latest driver installed).


----------



## azphi (Apr 1, 2004)

I checked the driver, the date is 01.07.2011, I tried to update from there, nothing. This is a new computer.

any other ideas?


LouPenya


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

azphi said:


> I checked the driver, the date is 01.07.2011, I tried to update from there, nothing. This is a new computer.
> 
> any other ideas?
> 
> LouPenya


There has been a fair amount of troubles/problems with the intel HD Graphics 3000 chipset.


----------



## RDH416 (Oct 24, 2007)

azphi said:


> I just picked up a new laptop and installed d2pc, I can see the guide, but when I start a show it is all green with no sound.
> 
> I ran the advisor and I have two red dots. The first says that I have no screen capture protections, the second dot is next to graphics card driver. It there a simple fix for this?
> 
> ...


Although my laptop does not use the same graphics card as yours, I ran the advisor and got the same two red dots and found that my driver was the most current, etc. I finally just decided to try loading and running the program any way. Glad I did as it works fine, thus far. Only problem I've had is that I can't delete the advisor program, says it can't find one of its files and refuses to delete. Weird!


----------



## azphi (Apr 1, 2004)

RDH416 said:


> Although my laptop does not use the same graphics card as yours, I ran the advisor and got the same two red dots and found that my driver was the most current, etc. I finally just decided to try loading and running the program any way. Glad I did as it works fine, thus far. Only problem I've had is that I can't delete the advisor program, says it can't find one of its files and refuses to delete. Weird!


You are more lucky than I am, I went ahead and ran the program as well, however the only thing I get is a green screen.

LouPenya


----------



## RDH416 (Oct 24, 2007)

Should have also mentioned that I had just purchased the laptop with a Core i5 processor, etc. and so felt pretty good about it working. As is often said, "better to be lucky than good" probably holds true here also. Glad for the good luck this time!


----------

